# Fresh Pumpkin



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it ok for dogs?

I know it's ok for dogs to have the canned pumpkin as long as it's not the pie filling and no spices. I'm wondering about the stuff that comes out of a pumpkin that you've just carved, the mushy pulp stuff. I ask because Bayne just grabbed a bit of it from the garbage, no seeds or anything in it. He managed to swallow a bit before I got it away from him.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I would assume so. The canned stuff is more or less processed pumpkin guts, so I really can't imagine there being some reason fresh or raw of the same thing would be harmful.

Just doing a quick search through google, I couldn't find a reason why they could not have the pumpkin either. A few people mentioned avoiding the seeds, but as you said - he only grabbed a mouthful of the 'guts' here and should be fine.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you  I thought that it would be ok but having someone else say the same thing is very relieving.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh pumpkin! It is kind of upsetting to the kids when their perfect jack o lanterns get their faces ripped off. . .


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Heh. We had a problem with dogs eating the "lids" of the pumpkins at a carving I was at last weekend. The dogs were fine.


----------



## gale (Sep 11, 2007)

We've been giving fresh pumpkin and we did last year also. It just so happens our dog is switching foods right now so it's perfect timing. My son messed up with his first pumpkin so I cut most of it up and put it in the freezer. I'll just take out a couple of cubes the night before to thaw. Right now she's getting the parts I carved off of my pumpkin and my ds's second pumpkin. We just remove all traces of the stringy pumpkin brains and the skin.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

I was wondering if pumpkin seeds are toxic for dogs?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

KarlKatzke said:


> Heh. We had a problem with dogs eating the "lids" of the pumpkins at a carving I was at last weekend. The dogs were fine.


Hehe...mine had some pumpkin last week too...we were carving away and my daughter starts screaming, "He's got the eye! Leave it, leave it!" We ended up feeding them quite a bit of it and they were fine. They had a couple seeds too, but not many.


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Update for anyone wondering about pumpkin: 

It turns out that not only are pumpkins good for dogs, they're an excellent source of nutrients. I talked to the nutritionist at the vet school attached to the university I work at and it turns out that he just started a company to produce pumpkin-based treats and food supplements for dogs. I got some samples from another friend that he'd passed out to his classes and reviewed them -- I have never seen Eo or Henry -SO- interested in a dried treat.


----------



## gale (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope not! We gave a few to our dog when the kids were carving their pumpkins.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I have been collecting homemade dog treat recipes from various websites. One of the ones I found lists pumpkin seeds as one of the ingredients. I haven't actually made them but if pumpkin seeds were toxic I doubt that people would put them in treats. On the other hand you can't always trust information that you get online.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Hmm good point! I also found some info on the net that says pumpkin seeds are actually good. But thanks all! You learn something new everyday.


----------

